# autotrail.2007 model floor delamination



## henry5

hi all.I am the un lucky person with the autotrail mohican that was mentioned on nobbys thread yesterday.Before I set out how we have been so appallingly treated. I would like to say that Nobby & I have been the proud owners of two autotrails each before, of the same models. In fact the motorhomes we traded in. were in better condition than the ones we received back

Nobby took delivery in may 2007 from old brownhills .Within 3 days on a trip to scotland the floor collapsed and several other problems occurred.He returned to the dealer to complain but after a completely bodged job on the shower room door . and a remark about the floor that thats as good as it gets. He had no confidence to any further repairs and consulted a solicitor to reject this motorhome as un fit for purpose.His floor is so bad that when standing on the floor just inside the habitation door you can fit your fingers under the sink unit. If you lay a 4 foot spirit level across the kitchen area and stand in the middle you can virtually pass your hand upto your knuckles under the level.

IN july 2007 I took delivery of the mohican from old brownhills.Within ten days of use over a 2 month period the floor delaminated and other problems with i.e. fridge.roof vent.shower screen.habitation door and other minor items.

On return to the canterbury branch on the 29.9.2007 that had attemped to repair the other problems before.I was told the floor was like a trampoline. Nobby phoned and spoke to autotrail in july2007 they told him the dealer has to sort out the problems.

I phoned on the 1.10.2007 and spoke to mr colin treacher at autotrail regarding the floor .fridge. and shower screen leaking all over the floor.HE said and I quote that it sounds like the floor has a delaminated problem this normally occures just inside the caravan door and kitchen areas. He was spot on it was the kitchen area . I informed him that I was a builder and in my opinion there was lack of supports to the under side of the floor unlike my other two previous mohicans. He informed me and I quote that is how caravan floors are constructed today. I told him I had not purchased a £13,000.00 caravan but a top of the range luxury motorhome for £52,000.00 and expected a sound floor a shower that did not leak and a fridge that worked. He told me to contact the dealer and tell them to arrange a date to take the van back to the factory for their inspection.

I did what he said and heard no more untill the 25.10.07. On the 3.10.07 I contacted the Autotrail owners club to see if any body else had the same problems as me. She informed me that their were several problems at the moment but their was a man (nobby) in hampshire with the same problems regarding a defective floor. She wrote to nobby and he got in touch. Nobby had already instructed a solicitor to act for him I spoke with the solicitor and he agreed he would form a joint action against old brownhills under the sale of goods act.

We both had reports carried out by a flooring expert. His conclusion was the amount of deflection to the kitchen area floor was quite excessive.A deflection as great as 15mm will have serious adverse effects over time apart from the very uncomfortable sensation walking on a springy floor 

With the reports carried out our solicitor wrote to old brownhills. They refused to reply untill they was served with the court papers they dismissed our experts report. We went to Portsmouth crown court on the 28.2.08 for a c.m.c. A director from old brownhills and their solicitor was in attendance. The two motorhomes were parked across the road for their inspection they declined at this time. No one from old brownhills or autotrail had been prepared to inspect the motorhomes.

The district judge said that old brownhills should instruct an indepedent expert to carry out and report to why these floors have failed. And that the manufacturers should make arrangements to inspect the motorhomes and provide a report and set out their intentions (THEY SIMPLE DID NOTHING )

Our solicitor was recomended to an independent expert from the company that supplied the adhesive to autotrail for their floor panels who had just retired after 40 years experience in laminating panels .After inspection. He concluded that the most likely cause of the problem was a manufacturing failure and a repair would not bring it back to factory gate standard. And was only to extend the life of and old floor and would devalue our investment.

On the 25.4.2008 old Brownhills went into administrative receivership after a management buyout that left a considerable amount of debt. They still call themselves Brownhills (same meat different gravy. We were left with no other choice than approach autotrail under our 3 year warranty.

We both spoke to Mr Thomas joint managing director. He informed us as a goodwill gesture they would repair the floors and informed us that they have a failure rate of one to one and half percent on a year on all new motorhome floors and did not know how it occurs. Which as Mr Turpin said and I quote equates to 18 to 20 vehicles (BEWARE).

After a lengthy discussion we both told Mr Thomas we wanted a properly bonded floor as we paid for a brand new product and not a second. He informed us he never sold it to us.(BUT THEY MADE IT) After our discussion with mr THOMAS he arranged to send a transporter down to Portsmouth back to Essex to collect and return our motorhomes back to the factory on the 28.5.2008 to carry out other repairs and inspect the floors and set out their proposals. 

Nobby and I and wives went upto Grimsby and went to the factory on the 2.6.08 & 3.6.08. We had two two hour mettings with Mr Thomas & Mr Turpin joint directors. We all went to inspect the motorhomes MR THOMAS remarked that nobbys floor was the worse one he had ever seen and that both floors could be repaired. 

MR THOMAS had read our experts report but was totally disinterested in any aspect of it. MR turpin refused to read the report. We went to meet the employee who carries out the repairs and asked how the repair was carried out. He informed us that he would go via the cupboards and would insert a piece of copper tube into delaminated areas separating the 6mm ply from the styrofoam. And then insert the glue nozzel into the copper tube, removing the copper tube as the glue is applied without no idea where the glue has gone and then put some weight on top untill it sets. 

Nobby a retired engineer and I a builder for forty years were agasp to think we paid good money for top luxury motorhomes that failed within days. We were being offered such a bodged job. Under the warranty they can repair or replace at their option. There is no customer satisfaction with this company.

I was was waiting to go on holiday in the motorhome and they informed us that the motorhomes must not be driven or the warranty will not be valid anymore. We both refused to let them repair them hoping the legal system would bring them into the action. An extended warranty after repair was offered but we have no faith in a company that can not get it right the first time. As of today our motorhomes are still in Grimsby. We have been unable to use them for the last year.

On the 12.9.08 we went back to court only to be told that the action with old Brownhills is over. Our solicitor advised us that we could pursue this issue in the high court under reg 15 of the 2002 sales and consumer act. But this could take years and we could not afford the costs. His other option is to let Autotrail repair the floors if we get a written undertaking guaranteeing the floor from further delamination and the repairs will bring the motorhomes back to factory gate standard. 

Our solicitor has worked extremely hard for us and we cannot fault his efforts. We are therefore left with an invoice for several thousands of pounds now to settle. Which we can not afford. As of today we still have no guarantee or any proposals as how they intend to honour their warranty. After reading MR T.MCGINNIS OF DUNDEE THREAD on motorhomefacts he had the same problem but luckly for him Elite Motorhomes abided by the sale of goods act and he got a replacement van and cash back ALL AUTOTRAIL WANT TO DO IS HIDE BEHIND THE FACT THAT THEY DID NOT SELL THEM TO US. WALKING AWAY FROM ANY RESPONSIBILITY APART FROM THE WARRANTY. WE WILL NEVER EVER BUY A NEW VAN AGAIN WE HAVE HAD A YEAR OF EXPENSE AND FRUSTRATION AND ARE NOW TOTALLY DISILLUSIONED.THIS IS A TRUE AND ACCURATE ACCOUNT OF THE EVENTS OF THIS LAST YEAR. 

HENRY 5


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Hi Henry, it certainly sounds like you've had a hard time of it, but, without sounding patronizing, could I ask you to edit your post. 
If possible just have a run through & separate it into paragraphs, it's extremely difficult to read, & does just read like you're getting it off your chest! Something which you seem to be completely justified in doing.

It seems to me like you've explored every avenue & have been left out in the cold, & are the victim of what would appear to be an endemic part of British culture at the minute - bad customer service! 

We bought our first ever van this year, & after much perusing decided on a 2nd hand one. Luckily, touch wood, we've had no issues but I think you've done remarkably well not to drive that pile up to Autotrail & drive it straight through the MD's front window!! (I do NOT advocate doing this, by the way :? ).

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Broom

Henry

I am so upset for you and the 2 others, this is dreadful, we bought our Cheyenne in March 2008 and just hoping it does not happen to ours, I just don't know what to say.

I hope something good comes out of this, but unsure of what that could be.

I really feel for you.
Broom


----------



## carolgavin

This is absolutely shocking, I cannot believe (actually sadly I can!!) that Autotrail are effectively hiding behind the Sale of Goods Act to dodge all responsibility for producing a van with such a potentially terminal defect. It is an apalling tactic to take and surely shows their worth as a company. The directors should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves for their treatment of both you and Nobby not to mention metblue, they obviously have no compassion for these poor people. I was considering an Autotrail for my next van but now absolutely no way. 

Henry5 I really do hope you get your money back and compensation for this situation. Publicise this shameful episode where you can, as they should not be allowed to get away with this!! Good luck.


----------



## Fairportgoer

Henry,

I cannot begin to understand how you must feel after all that you have been through. (And Nobby).

I am concerned that such a large company could treat you, or anyone else come to think of it the way they have.

What concerns me the most is that me and Mrs FPG have got a deposit down on a new Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696g and are due to pay the rest off soon. (Just sold up and are planning on fulltiming from January 1st 2009).

I hope, as others have already stated that this issue is resolved speedily and that you are not left out of pocket financially. If there is any justice in this world you will also be compensated for all your troubles.

Best wishes

Dean


----------



## backaxle

Just a thought Henry ,but have you considered contacting ''Trigano'' head office?They manufacture many prestige brands thoughout europe,I am sure they do not want publicity like this.Thousands of people have probably read this thread,it must have a detremental effect on Autotrail.
It has certainly put me off buying any of Trigano's brands ,and I own an Autotrail Mohican.

Good luck and keep this thread going until you get a response.
Wish I could say or do more. 
Please read below. Backaxle

. Company Profile: Trigano 
Ticker: TRI 
Exchanges: PAR 
2007 Sales: 934,630,000 
Major Industry: Automotive 
Sub Industry: Diversified Automotive Mfrs. 
Country: FRANCE 
Employees: 4033 

Business Description
Trigano(TRIGANO). The Group's principal activity is to provide leisure vehicles and leisure equipment for rent. Under Leisure vehicles, the Group offers camping cars, holiday caravans, residential caravans and related equipment. Under Leisure equipment, the Group provides heaters, refrigerators, kitchen apparatus, toilet accessories, water, gas and electricity. The Group also offers garden accessories such as swings and slides, swimming pools, barbecues, garden canopies and trailers for private and industrial use. Some of their brands include Erka, Trigano, Trelgo, Abak and Franc. The Group operates mainly in Europe.


----------



## aultymer

This is indeed a sad tale. Unfortunately the law is on the side of the manufacturer in this case and is a great argument for the introduction of legislation to force manufacturers to take back faulty vehicles. It is particularly important that legislation targets the manufacturer since, as we have seen, distributers and dealers do go bust. In the case of a manufacturer going bust there is probable no redress in any case.


Dean,
I would suggest you get an engineer to check the floor on your van before you pay any more money to a company which is prepared to walk away from a situation like this (even if they do offer a bodge repair).

Henry5, I am sorry you have landed in this mess.
Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## Freddiebooks

How come Autotrail don't come on forums like this and put there reasons for shabby customer care in writing for us all to read. Surely they must know that thousands of potential customers read these forums and they are only doing themselves harm by not doing so.

Along with Hymers, i'd say Autotrails are the vehicles i see most on the roads. So surely they must be doing something right. I mean i bought one and to date think it's great. 

Just imagine if they did address H5's problems in a manner that is reasonable. Then no doubt Henry would buy another van in time and then another. And the Swift brigade would possibly buy one too !! And all the German fans would perhaps when thinking about changing say.... "Autotrail seem to be good vans with great customer care, and there British, let's try one of theres this time".

As consumers, i think we all accept that products can arrive faulty or have defects etc. WE ACCEPT THAT !!!! What is totally unacceptable is the manufacter washing there hands of all responsibility. Ultimatley, the book stops with YOU Autotrail. 

They have to realise, people's hard earned LIFES SAVINGS go into these machines. And not only that, peoples dreams are also entwinned in them to. For so many of us it's our ultimate dream. 

So Autotrail, if you take care of us you will have our money for life !!! IF YOU DON'T.....YOU'LL END UP WITH A DESERTED FACTORY WHERE YOUR WINDOWS HAVE BEEN PUT THROUGH BY VANDALS, AND ALL THAT WILL BE LEFT IS YET ANOTHER CARCUSS OF A BRITISH MANUFACTER WHO PUT THERE CUSTOMERS SECOND.

Surely Autotrail, case's like this are the minority. So why not treat these people like royalty. And then all people on here will talk about is how great you are and not what a bunch of to**ers you can be !!!!

The more i think about this the more it wynds me up. Sorry for going on and sorry for any spelling errors.

Freddiebooks


----------



## olive

I think I shall wear a badge when I visit the NEC show stating 'I WILL NOT BUY AN AUTOTRAIL'

If others did the same it might help poor Henry5 and others.


----------



## carolgavin

There could be more than just the juddergate protest going on at the NEC then methinks!! 
Hmmmm Henry5 might be an idea.................................................. 
Wonder how much it is to take out a full page advert in the likes of MMM nagazine etc................................!!!


----------



## 96299

Sorry to here this is happening.I certainly will NOT buy an autotrail ever on the strength of this post.It is disgusting the way these so called directors are treating people. :evil: 

steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Don't forget, folks, we're only hearing one side of the story here. I have the utmost sympathy for someone who finds themselves in this position, but we know from other posts that sometimes the manufacturer and / or dealer has a different perspective on the issues.

I think it's also prudent to remind people of Dave (Nuke)'s comments :: HERE :: about defamatory postings. We have already attracted some unwanted legal attention over other postings, and we want to make sure MHF members are aware of the issues.

I hope Henry 5 (and others) are able to find a satisfactory solution to their problems, one way or the other, and can get to enjoy motorhoming again.

Gerald


----------



## Rislar

Chigman said:


> Sorry to here this is happening.I certainly will NOT buy an autotrail ever on the strength of this post.It is disgusting the way these so called directors are treating people. :evil:
> 
> steve


I second that...


----------



## backaxle

Rislar said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to here this is happening.I certainly will NOT buy an autotrail ever on the strength of this post.It is disgusting the way these so called directors are treating people. :evil:
> 
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> I second that...
Click to expand...

And Me :evil:


----------



## maddie

Hi Fairportgoer, may I suggest you pay the remainder of what you owe with a credit card,(even if your limit is reached you can pay off more than you owe so that will not be a problem)then you will be able to get the CC co, on your side for future redress. :wink: Sorry to hear of your probs Henry 5 it is a pity that it was not a Swift as they are on going with proper repairs to some vans, but alas will not open up and say how many (if not all over the last couple of yrs)this problem may effect. 
terry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

_
Don't forget, folks, we're only hearing one side of the story here. I have the utmost sympathy for someone who finds themselves in this position, but we know from other posts that sometimes the manufacturer and / or dealer has a different perspective on the issues.

I think it's also prudent to remind people of Dave (Nuke)'s comments :: HERE :: about defamatory postings. We have already attracted some unwanted legal attention over other postings, and we want to make sure MHF members are aware of the issues.

*Yes I had a solicitors letter but the interesting fact is and I quote verbatim from part of the letter "Our client will not only honour any manufacturers warranty but also any extended warranties granted"*

I hope Henry 5 (and others) are able to find a satisfactory solution to their problems, one way or the other, and can get to enjoy motorhoming again. 
Gerald _

*So do I.*


----------



## backaxle

nobbys wrote: ‹ Select › 
thank you all for your kind remarks regarding our problems with autotrail can anyone help with the tregano address and e mail thanks from nobbys and henry 5 


Trigano 
100, Rue Petit 
Paris, 75165 
France 
P: +33 14 45 21 62 0 
F: +33 14 45 21 62 1


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi Henry 5

Here are some contact details for Trigano:

Trigano website 

It doesn't seem to give any email addresses, but you could use the 'contact' box on the left of the home screen, maybe? There's also a link to the individual brands, including Autotrail.

The chairman and CEO is called François FEUILLET and I suspect he wouldn't want a motorhome with a floppy floor any more than you do.

Good luck!


----------



## Fairportgoer

*Credit Card!!!*

Hi Maddie,

I do not have a credit card. Also I didn't know you could put that amount on a credit card either 8O

I understand where you are coming from anyway :wink:

I have a good feeling that we will have no problems.....our dealers seem decent people 

Regards

Dean


----------



## fransgrandad

*Auto Trail Floor*

I have been a way for a while and have been catching up, this post come to my notice, this is appalling.

I have two confessions,

One. Am at this time beginning to think that motor home ownership is just not worth the grief, may be it's time to find another hobby, Knitting 
looks good at the moment.

Two, Having dealt with Messers Treacher and Thomas I do have a jaundice view of all things Auto Trail.

So, What is going on here? I know from experience that both parties mentioned are extraordinarily arrogant but, come on, the vehicles were within the agreed warranty period set by the company, the faults have been inspected by both manufacturer and an independent "expert" and been found to exist. Where is the problem?

To those who will say there is another side to this sorry tale, until Auto Trail have the good sense make that public we, the potential customers have to draw our own conclusions, and steer as far away from Auto trail as is possible for fear of being the next victim.

In his letter to me dated 28th July 2008. Mr D.G. Thomas wrote;

" We prefer to deal with our customers on a one to one basis and to that end, we have direct e-mail access to a number of departments, Technical, 
Sales, and Customer relations and this method appears to work very well."

Clearly that is not the case here, and that statement was made, knowing full well that this dispute had not been resolved, even after direct contact and factory visits. Another thought If as henry5 reports Thomas's comment 
" He informed us he never sold it to us" why set up e-mail contacts for customers use? If by customers he means dealers the that should be made clear. Certainly in my case they refused to talk to me, again referring me back to the dealer.

To those who like to try and drag Swift down to the level of the others I would say, Push off, Swift have never said they were perfect they have problems but they also have the ways and means to correct them, So they do deserve praise lots of it, one day the cave men who run these other companies, will come to appreciate the "consumer" if we are to loose the title customer.

Shame on you Auto Trail would you accept that level of service if the boot was on the other foot, would Thomas and Treacher be content to pay upwards of £50,000 for a vehicle they could not use?

Les.


----------



## carolgavin

Well said Les, I wonder how henry5 and nobby are gettng on!! Also you may have missed the post by metblue with exactly the same problem!!!


----------



## rossoandy

henry5 said:


> hi all.I am the un lucky person with the autotrail mohican that was mentioned on nobbys thread yesterday.Before I set out how we have been so appallingly treated. I would like to say that Nobby & I have been the proud owners of two autotrails each before, of the same models. In fact the motorhomes we traded in. were in better condition than the ones we received back
> 
> Nobby took delivery in may 2007 from old brownhills .Within 3 days on a trip to scotland the floor collapsed and several other problems occurred.He returned to the dealer to complain but after a completely bodged job on the shower room door . and a remark about the floor that thats as good as it gets. He had no confidence to any further repairs and consulted a solicitor to reject this motorhome as un fit for purpose.His floor is so bad that when standing on the floor just inside the habitation door you can fit your fingers under the sink unit. If you lay a 4 foot spirit level across the kitchen area and stand in the middle you can virtually pass your hand upto your knuckles under the level.
> 
> IN july 2007 I took delivery of the mohican from old brownhills.Within ten days of use over a 2 month period the floor delaminated and other problems with i.e. fridge.roof vent.shower screen.habitation door and other minor items.
> 
> On return to the canterbury branch on the 29.9.2007 that had attemped to repair the other problems before.I was told the floor was like a trampoline. Nobby phoned and spoke to autotrail in july2007 they told him the dealer has to sort out the problems.
> 
> I phoned on the 1.10.2007 and spoke to mr colin treacher at autotrail regarding the floor .fridge. and shower screen leaking all over the floor.HE said and I quote that it sounds like the floor has a delaminated problem this normally occures just inside the caravan door and kitchen areas. He was spot on it was the kitchen area . I informed him that I was a builder and in my opinion there was lack of supports to the under side of the floor unlike my other two previous mohicans. He informed me and I quote that is how caravan floors are constructed today. I told him I had not purchased a £13,000.00 caravan but a top of the range luxury motorhome for £52,000.00 and expected a sound floor a shower that did not leak and a fridge that worked. He told me to contact the dealer and tell them to arrange a date to take the van back to the factory for their inspection.
> 
> I did what he said and heard no more untill the 25.10.07. On the 3.10.07 I contacted the Autotrail owners club to see if any body else had the same problems as me. She informed me that their were several problems at the moment but their was a man (nobby) in hampshire with the same problems regarding a defective floor. She wrote to nobby and he got in touch. Nobby had already instructed a solicitor to act for him I spoke with the solicitor and he agreed he would form a joint action against old brownhills under the sale of goods act.
> 
> We both had reports carried out by a flooring expert. His conclusion was the amount of deflection to the kitchen area floor was quite excessive.A deflection as great as 15mm will have serious adverse effects over time apart from the very uncomfortable sensation walking on a springy floor
> 
> With the reports carried out our solicitor wrote to old brownhills. They refused to reply untill they was served with the court papers they dismissed our experts report. We went to Portsmouth crown court on the 28.2.08 for a c.m.c. A director from old brownhills and their solicitor was in attendance. The two motorhomes were parked across the road for their inspection they declined at this time. No one from old brownhills or autotrail had been prepared to inspect the motorhomes.
> 
> The district judge said that old brownhills should instruct an indepedent expert to carry out and report to why these floors have failed. And that the manufacturers should make arrangements to inspect the motorhomes and provide a report and set out their intentions (THEY SIMPLE DID NOTHING )
> 
> Our solicitor was recomended to an independent expert from the company that supplied the adhesive to autotrail for their floor panels who had just retired after 40 years experience in laminating panels .After inspection. He concluded that the most likely cause of the problem was a manufacturing failure and a repair would not bring it back to factory gate standard. And was only to extend the life of and old floor and would devalue our investment.
> 
> On the 25.4.2008 old Brownhills went into administrative receivership after a management buyout that left a considerable amount of debt. They still call themselves Brownhills (same meat different gravy. We were left with no other choice than approach autotrail under our 3 year warranty.
> 
> We both spoke to Mr Thomas joint managing director. He informed us as a goodwill gesture they would repair the floors and informed us that they have a failure rate of one to one and half percent on a year on all new motorhome floors and did not know how it occurs. Which as Mr Turpin said and I quote equates to 18 to 20 vehicles (BEWARE).
> 
> After a lengthy discussion we both told Mr Thomas we wanted a properly bonded floor as we paid for a brand new product and not a second. He informed us he never sold it to us.(BUT THEY MADE IT) After our discussion with mr THOMAS he arranged to send a transporter down to Portsmouth back to Essex to collect and return our motorhomes back to the factory on the 28.5.2008 to carry out other repairs and inspect the floors and set out their proposals.
> 
> Nobby and I and wives went upto Grimsby and went to the factory on the 2.6.08 & 3.6.08. We had two two hour mettings with Mr Thomas & Mr Turpin joint directors. We all went to inspect the motorhomes MR THOMAS remarked that nobbys floor was the worse one he had ever seen and that both floors could be repaired.
> 
> MR THOMAS had read our experts report but was totally disinterested in any aspect of it. MR turpin refused to read the report. We went to meet the employee who carries out the repairs and asked how the repair was carried out. He informed us that he would go via the cupboards and would insert a piece of copper tube into delaminated areas separating the 6mm ply from the styrofoam. And then insert the glue nozzel into the copper tube, removing the copper tube as the glue is applied without no idea where the glue has gone and then put some weight on top untill it sets.
> 
> Nobby a retired engineer and I a builder for forty years were agasp to think we paid good money for top luxury motorhomes that failed within days. We were being offered such a bodged job. Under the warranty they can repair or replace at their option. There is no customer satisfaction with this company.
> 
> I was was waiting to go on holiday in the motorhome and they informed us that the motorhomes must not be driven or the warranty will not be valid anymore. We both refused to let them repair them hoping the legal system would bring them into the action. An extended warranty after repair was offered but we have no faith in a company that can not get it right the first time. As of today our motorhomes are still in Grimsby. We have been unable to use them for the last year.
> 
> On the 12.9.08 we went back to court only to be told that the action with old Brownhills is over. Our solicitor advised us that we could pursue this issue in the high court under reg 15 of the 2002 sales and consumer act. But this could take years and we could not afford the costs. His other option is to let Autotrail repair the floors if we get a written undertaking guaranteeing the floor from further delamination and the repairs will bring the motorhomes back to factory gate standard.
> 
> Our solicitor has worked extremely hard for us and we cannot fault his efforts. We are therefore left with an invoice for several thousands of pounds now to settle. Which we can not afford. As of today we still have no guarantee or any proposals as how they intend to honour their warranty. After reading MR T.MCGINNIS OF DUNDEE THREAD on motorhomefacts he had the same problem but luckly for him Elite Motorhomes abided by the sale of goods act and he got a replacement van and cash back ALL AUTOTRAIL WANT TO DO IS HIDE BEHIND THE FACT THAT THEY DID NOT SELL THEM TO US. WALKING AWAY FROM ANY RESPONSIBILITY APART FROM THE WARRANTY. WE WILL NEVER EVER BUY A NEW VAN AGAIN WE HAVE HAD A YEAR OF EXPENSE AND FRUSTRATION AND ARE NOW TOTALLY DISILLUSIONED.THIS IS A TRUE AND ACCURATE ACCOUNT OF THE EVENTS OF THIS LAST YEAR.
> 
> HENRY 5


so....has it all been sorted out now?


----------



## drcotts

This sort of thing frightenes thr life out of me to be honest. I am planning to buy a new van (not autotrail) in a couple of years but this type of thing puts me off. It would never happen in most other industies but for some reason us MHrs seem to keep on getting done. 
There are some good dealers and suppliers out there, dont get me wrong but who on earth lets them get away with it. 

I have never liked brownhills after thier salesman took the micky out of my wife when she asked a question thay the "pig" thought people should know the answer to. I walked out and have never been back. These are the sort of companies that should go out of business and the management should all be out of work and out of pocket like you are so that the better honest companies can do better.

It really hope it gets sorted out for you.

Phill


----------



## carolgavin

There was another poor person with an 8 month old Autotrail posted the very same problem the other day!! Seems like Autotrail may, allegedly, possibly, perhaps have a wee problem making their floors................


----------

